
Windows 7 Can’t View XP Share?…Turn off Simple File Sharing on XP - blazzerbg
http://www.omegacoder.com/?p=465
======
litewulf
Minor nitpick: You probably don't want to set "everyone", but instead add your
particular user. Wouldn't want my roommates rummaging in my stuff uninvited!

